# beautiful tabby & white girl needs home after being dumped on a roof of block of flat



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

well, here we are again trying to find a home for another little cat that deserves better than what she has had so far. 
this girl was found after she had been pushed up through a skylight in the roof of a block of flats. we know from people in the area that she has spent at least two nights without food or shelter on top of a roof above a 6 storey building the only way this poor girl could have got there is if someone deliberately pushed her through a skylight then shut it behind her:mad2: people in the area had heard a cat crying over two days and nights but could not work out where she was. finally at 10.30pm last night she was brought down to safety. 
she is a gentle girl and i would say is approx 12-15 months old. i do not know if she is spayed yet so will need time to find this out. 
if anyone could give her a lovely caring home please let me know and the usual home checks etc can be sorted ready for adoption

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/1557637_634423156595191_1218325167_n_zps670800c3.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/1509294_634423113261862_1462516502_n_zps1a4c6338.jpg.html]


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh the poor soul must have been so frightened. Thank goodness she is safe now. Hope she doesn't have to wait long for a home. I am so mad with the scum that put her up there :mad2: Hoping they get their just deserts :thumbup:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sweet little girlie, don't worry you are in safe hands now! You will go to someone who deserves you!!!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh what a pretty girl she is!! :001_wub:

I can't believe some people :mad2: I hope Karma finds them pretty soon :cursing:

So glad she's safe and well, and really hope the great PF community will be able to find her the perfect forever home very soon. If only I had more space!


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

She looks gorgeous CG and I can't imagine for the life of me why someone do what they have done to her. At least she is safe now with you.

Well done for rescuing her CG :thumbup:


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I really can't work some people out. Why shove her somewhere she couldn't even attempt to fend for herself? :frown2::frown2:

Bless her, hope she finds a lovely new home for a new start in the new year.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i actually think she has a new home lined up. she was going to a lady who was going to foster her for me, but she fell in love only problem is i lose a fosterer
i don't care though as i know she will be spoilt there but first it's the vets for her tomorrow. she has lost her claws in her front paws and they are sore looking but i am wondering if someone has kicked her or something as she is scared of you stroking her on her back by her tail. she tried to bite me when i was stroking her. she was fine and purring at first but as soon as my hand went down her body towards her tail she lashed out. i do think she is hurt in some way


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ohhh poor baby  She must have been treated horribly to have lost her front claws and be wary of being stroked  But I have to say that losing a foster place while finding a permanent home for this little one would be a situation I could live with!! She is such a pretty little thing it's not surprising someone has fallen in love with her! If I weren't so far away, and in a small flat, I'd have snaffled her myself!!!!

Fingers crossed it's all good news for this little honey from now on! xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

it sounds like she has been through quiet an ordeal poor girl , thank goodness you got to her in time, best wishes in her new home


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

muffin789 said:


> Ohhh poor baby  She must have been treated horribly to have lost her front claws and be wary of being stroked  But I have to say that losing a foster place while finding a permanent home for this little one would be a situation I could live with!! She is such a pretty little thing it's not surprising someone has fallen in love with her! If I weren't so far away, and in a small flat, I'd have snaffled her myself!!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed it's all good news for this little honey from now on! xxx


it's just been confirmed on the ARC's fb page that she has found her forever home:thumbup: things are going great here at the moment, let's hope it continues that way.
i've just had someone contact me to take in their 12 month old cat who had kittens. kittens have gone now, they can't afford to spay her:mad2: and they don't know if she's pregnant again
looks like there will be more here very soon


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh, she is very pretty - but I am biased as she looks a bit like my two tabby and whites!

Good luck at the vets Holly


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

What a pretty girl :001_wub:

Again, well done on rescuing her CG   and pleased she may have a forever home lined up already :thumbup:


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

She is gorgeous and once again CG you have come up trumps!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh CG she is so pretty. How can someone do something so cruel  I am glad she has a permanent home, she deserves it. I hope all goes well at the vets.

Viv xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this is from a thread a started tonight after visiting the vet with her:

the new cat that i rescued yesterday, Holly, now named Nooshka by her new slave - this poor baby had been pushed up onto a roof on a block of flats and the skylight shut behind her so she couldn't get back down. her claws are damaged and bleeding due to what we think must have been her desperately clawing at the skylight to try to get down. she was up there for at least 2 days and nights in all the elements with no shelter. the worst part though, is that before they dumped here up there, they either gave her a good whacking with something hard or gave her a good kicking. her back end is severly bruised and inflammed she has had pain relief and just needs heal and learn to trust people now.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes for Nooshka's healing xx


----------

